# Cane Corso



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello everyone!!

Does anyone have any experience with Cane Corsos? Do they have the same or similar needs as the GSD? Any info you can provide on the breed is appreciated. Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Totally different type of dog. They are big and strong and I would say that they require a handler of the same. I have met quite a few (upwards of 10-20) and only maybe 2 have had decent temperaments..They seem to be the new breed of choice for the people who used to use Pit Bulls as their breed of choice for the "macho man" appearance.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had 2 friends with Cane Corsos. They loved 'em but would also agree they s/b acquired only when you're certain you want one & can manage it properly. IF so, choose & screen breeders extremely carefully. An improperly bred or raised Cane can be a real menace.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think the new macho man breed is the dogo argentino. Talk about a dog you don't want to take to the dog park.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Very different than a GSD. Most are pretty handler soft, not suitable for work. The ones that can work tend to be rather nasty, IME


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Only trained one as a fairly young puppy. It was fairly thickheaded slow to react to any kind of luring. Liked to lean a lot and was a submissive urinater. Im sure there are better specimens out there.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Think David Winners has one, might message him if he doesn't see this thread.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I love mine. 

Not a breed for the inexperienced owner. I got Lucian from a shelter. He was surrendered because he was "uncontrollable and aggressive." He's a good dog with a good temperament and very solid nerves. Probably one of the harder dogs I've been around. He is social and not sharp, low thresholds. He can be very civil though. Great with the family now, but he was very pushy when young.

Improper training would have made him dangerous. He's one of those dogs that you don't want to work against. I chose to work with him for the shelter and ended up keeping him because I loved his temperament. I didn't really care what breed he was, and wasn't looking for a dog. We just got lucky.

My experience with other CCs is not very similar. I have met a few very sharp dogs with weak nerves. The kind of dog that looks/acts menacing because it is putting on a show to get you to leave. Not a dog I would own.

Buyer beware because of the breed popularity in less than ethical circles. There are good dogs out there, but you should know what you are looking at when choosing a breeder and dog.

I like them without cropped ears myself.



David Winners


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Totally different type of dog. They are big and strong and I would say that they require a handler of the same. I have met quite a few (upwards of 10-20) and only maybe 2 have had decent temperaments..They seem to be the new breed of choice for the people who used to use Pit Bulls as their breed of choice for the "macho man" appearance.


I agree with GatorDog.

I have met 2 Cane Corso's in my life. They are an Italian Mastiff--used as catch dogs, guards. So quite different than the GSDs. Can Corso's are very massive and imposing dogs, not for beginners and must have a very good handler. If you don't have mental control it will be very difficult to obtain physical control--many people cannot throw around 110lbs of solid muscle.

One of the two I know lives just down the street--she is a big goofball of a dog assuming you are comfortable around big dogs. If she detects any fear at all she puffs herself up and tries to intimidate. Fortunately, her owner is quick to rein her in, never lets her off leash and steers clear of problem dogs. Athena (the Cane Corso) is also more interested in dogs than people--most people she completely ignores.

The other Cane Courso I knew was a gigantic male. He loved my GSD female and would ignore everyone else when they got together. My female sensed she had him hooked and used to rough him up during play--he took everything she dished out with a big grin. But she started getting too rough so I had to stop that in case she made him mad one day--he was easily 130lbs versus her 80lbs and I was worried that one day she would push him too far.

Cane Coursos are giant slobber machines too. They drool like crazy and it goes everywhere. The owners I know carry a towel with them at all times to deal with the drool.

If you are seriously considering this breed then I would advise thoroughly vetting the breeder for dogs with good temperaments. Without a solid temperament and good, consistent training these dogs can be nightmares.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't experienced them drooling much myself.

David Winners


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

I know a lady who owns a Cane Corso ( like DW's dog, a rescue) and a Boerboel. Both dogs are fit, powerful dogs, but of the two I'd say the boerboel is closer in temperament to the Shepherd and is a quick and smart dog to train, the CC is smart too, but very, very different beast. Neither dog is aggressive or fearful, however having said that they are both 'patrollers' of the property line and I would not like to be the person that broke in there. Both are shedders ( the boerboel is worse) and the CC is a bit of a messy drinker/eater. Cropping ears is illegal where these dogs live and both dogs have their tails which is fantastic. Neither dog is what I would consider a dog for an inexperienced owner, but then I -hand on heart- don't think GSDs are either.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I man i worked with owned 2, he said he would never own another breed of dog ever. He did love GSD though, a few things he had mentioned was that his two were not the easiest to house train when they got it they never had accidents, they were watchers but greeted strangers at the door with wiggling butts after he gave them the "ok", Chase also said that they were not so popular so the breed has maintained what it was intended to be.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

They should be treated as adults whist they are young, they don't like murmuring to them like all GSDs like, but prefer serious tone. In order to make them obedient you have to play different games with them, of course, teaching your dog to play with you using different objects makes any dog more obedient to the owner, but some breeds are more of juvenile playful behaviour than other breeds. Cane Corso are both: genetically agressive and very playful. You should combine, say, playing ball, with obedience commands - that is the way to train them in order to control agressiveness in the future ("Out", "Stay", "Sit", "Heel" instead of "No"). They are even more protective than GSDs, and, if agressive attitudes in GSD is only a potential which could be or developed, or inhibited completely with certain training, Cane Corso isn't that flexible. Interaction with other puppies is important, preferably non-agressive breeds. I know a woman with Cane Corso bitch, she told me that what I wrote here, but you better register with Cane Corso Forum, this breed isn't easy to train like GSD, it requires a very specific knowledge and general obedience course applied to the majority of breeds before 3 months of age is no good for them.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The two available breed colors are solid black and solid fawn. Brindle colors are also available.










For those who like mastiff-type dogs, they are the closest things to the mastiffs once owned by the Romans.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Cane Corsos are great dogs. One of my co-workers have 2. They are tough dogs to handle. They are strong as anything and have a very very dominant temp about them. However, If they are trained right they can be fantastic dogs. His are both around 160lb males and can be very very menacing but they are 2 of the best trained dogs Ive ever seen. They listen perfectly and can be very family oriented. He has a 4 year old son and hes always in there line of sight.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My sister has 2 living next door to her, they are horribly aggressive to everyone and the owner has to keep them in a locked kennel, one attacked a family member. 

I'm going to duck while I say this, I just don't get the attraction, I find them so unappealing in every way, you couldn't give me one with a lifetime supply of food :O


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I've known people that loved them & had very good, well managed examples of the breed. My friends that have them have very solid dogs...Tough minded, vigorous, challenging, but very stable & reliable.

What I'll NEVER understand is when 2 Presa Canarios murdered Diane Whipple some years back the demand for that breed skyrocketed. Sweet bleedin Zeus...HOW can that scenario make anyone say, 'ooooh I want one'.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

There is a wonderful CC that I see regularly through dock diving. She is fabulous. Stable, biddable, happy worker for her owner/handler, definitely not as responsive as a GSD, and not to pick on CCs but I wouldn't call them doggy geniuses. I think this is a breed where one wants to be exceedingly cautious about selecting a breeder. Not just to get a healthy and stable dog, but the breed seems to have attracted a skeevy element resulting in a lot of breeders I wouldn't want to work with. 

A Presa lives around the corner and down one block from me. I won't even walk that direction anymore. I don't scare easily, but that animal scares the fecal matter out of me. Very predatory and very aggressive. And of course it has an owner who probably shouldn't even own a dog at all. It was freaking adorable as a puppy. Now it just looks like a gargoyle


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Try working one!  At least the presa I worked was one of the most civil dogs I ever worked. I had to be really, really careful to only present what I wanted her to target more so than usual (and yes I got tagged quickly if I miscued or gave her a chance). Very stable dog, I thought, and took leadership from her owner well, she just really really wanted to hurt you when you started her up. No prey, all civil.
> 
> I worked 2.5 corsos (one puppy). Not my cup of tea personally. Could not change directions, or switch drives. Very single-minded and could only focus on one thing at a time (needed a break to be able to switch gears). But I can't generalize to the entire breed based on a few dogs.


Nope! I know my limitations  I wish more people did. There are breeds that are just not suited for JQP. Probably not for suburban living either.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I never dealt with a CC myself but I love the Mossler/Bully breeds ,I find them very stable and reliable, if raised properly.

No 18 to 24 month of living with an animal and then, where the Heck did this behaviour come from,stuff like my GSD! When I was having "issues" with my GSD. First attack by my GSD on a pack member, Dominate Male BullMastiff/PittMix,I shouted down my BullMastiff/Pit mix would down while under full assault by my problem child GSD! B/P knew the rules I had assumed GSD did also..my bad!!!!!!!!!!

My B/Pitt never bit me even while under full assault and never attacked another pack member, my GSD did both! 

Not doubting a badly raised CC can do some serious damage but unless your totally without a clue a Mastiff breed is a pretty honest dog!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure why someone asking about getting malinois gets more hammered about how they are too much dog, when the cane corso thread is relatively mild.

I believe a cane corso is a potentially deadly dog to people and animals. With the right genetics, and with the right owner AND management, I'm sure they can be great dogs for some people. But the wrong one is a serious liability- and rarely an off-leash or go-everywhere candidate.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Muskeg said:


> Not sure why someone asking about getting malinois gets more hammered about how they are too much dog, when the cane corso thread is relatively mild.
> 
> I believe a cane corso is a potentially deadly dog to people and animals. With the right genetics, and with the right owner AND management, I'm sure they can be great dogs for some people. But the wrong one is a serious liability- and rarely an off-leash or go-everywhere candidate.


I think the "don't get a mal" threads are a bit overkill sometimes, especially on a GSD forum. 

I agree that the wrong CC in the wrong hands could be very dangerous or deadly. They are certainly very powerful dogs that do not typically fit the typical Mastiff type mold. Thinking this could definitely leave someone in for a rude awakening. There are major personality differences. Most Mastiff breeds are very handler soft and not bred for aggression.

David Winners


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I think the "don't get a mal" threads are a bit overkill sometimes, especially on a GSD forum.
> 
> I agree that the wrong CC in the wrong hands could be very dangerous or deadly. They are certainly very powerful dogs that do not typically fit the typical Mastiff type mold. Thinking this could definitely leave someone in for a rude awakening. There are major personality differences. Most Mastiff breeds are very handler soft and not bred for aggression.
> 
> David Winners


David, if I'm a "someone' then let me know! I got no problem with legitimate criticism! I already learned crap the hard way once...not a lot of fun!

And yep I was in San Jose (bout 40 miles away) when the Presa's ate that person. But hey it's Ca so ...yeah.

I'd put a Dogo on a higher level than a CC better worse bout the same?


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I think the "don't get a mal" threads are a bit overkill sometimes, especially on a GSD forum.
> 
> I agree that the wrong CC in the wrong hands could be very dangerous or deadly. They are certainly very powerful dogs that do not typically fit the typical Mastiff type mold. Thinking this could definitely leave someone in for a rude awakening. There are major personality differences. Most Mastiff breeds are very handler soft and not bred for aggression.
> 
> David Winners


Its a matter of matching the puppy's or the dog's personality - to that of the prospective owner. If you and the dog get along famously, its a match made in heaven! But if the dog turns out to be frustrating, living with it can be h*ll. And with Cane Corsos, Dogo Argentinos and similar Molosser/Mastiff-breed type dogs - a good match is a must given the strength and power of these dogs. It cannot be stressed too strongly that guidance by a reputable breeder is essential for a successful adoption.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've been around/taken care of a Presa Canario. O.K. dog I guess. The owner was at least aware of the big responsibility having a dog like that presents but....it's definitely way off my 'wanna have' radar.

Here around the ATL I view them as the rich man's pittie. My typical view (I just saw some at petsmart last weekend, cropped ears and all, to once again validate the following>) is dog, very taught leash, owner(s) being dragged around. 

The couple I saw heading into petsmart I gave a wide berth due to the fact that the women probably weighed less then the dog and the dog was already pulling her. If something happened aggression wise the dog would have, for all practical purposes, been free and loose to do as it pleased.

IMO if someone wants to do IPO or some type of protection/bite sport they would have a much better chance at finding a good Rottie breeder and get the 'mastiff' type they want too. 

I'd rather have malis.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

With the popularity of Wild Hog hunting, the CC & Dogos are appearing in great numbers in South Texas. They are taking the place of Pits as catch dogs. I can't say with any personal knowlege if they make a better catch dog or not. But sadly, due to the sudden interest in the dog with game people and the price they can ask for puppies, your getting a lot of folks just breeding the heck out of them. They are even getting a pretty penny for CC & Dogo crosses with just about anything. 

If a person was serious about getting one, they better be really serious about finding a good breeder. If a person just wanted to get the breed and spend less, therefore buying from a byb throwing breeds together it will turn out to be a disaster for the breed.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have known only 2 cc owners and their dogs. both were put down for aggression. not sure if it was poor breeding or the wrong dog for these owners.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> With the popularity of Wild Hog hunting, the CC & Dogos are appearing in great numbers in South Texas. They are taking the place of Pits as catch dogs. I can't say with any personal knowlege if they make a better catch dog or not. But sadly, due to the sudden interest in the dog with game people and the price they can ask for puppies, your getting a lot of folks just breeding the heck out of them. They are even getting a pretty penny for CC & Dogo crosses with just about anything.
> 
> If a person was serious about getting one, they better be really serious about finding a good breeder. If a person just wanted to get the breed and spend less, therefore buying from a byb throwing breeds together it will turn out to be a disaster for the breed.


Are they bored with the American Bull Dog out there??


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I think the "don't get a mal" threads are a bit overkill sometimes, especially on a GSD forum.
> 
> I agree that the wrong CC in the wrong hands could be very dangerous or deadly. They are certainly very powerful dogs that do not typically fit the typical Mastiff type mold. Thinking this could definitely leave someone in for a rude awakening. There are major personality differences. Most Mastiff breeds are very handler soft and not bred for aggression.
> 
> David Winners


WAY overkill, you got that right. 
I have 2 mals from loganhaus, so a working breeder, and the one that is from his breeding (other is an import) is such a nice dog, he makes an awesome pet. I really just love him to death. He is NOT high energy or hyper, he loves to just go out in the yard and play fetch and he's perfectly fine to entertain himself if I can't and he will sleep a lot when I'm sick. The only thing that i have to keep a handle on is when he gets mad, which is not that often, he gets REALLY MAD. He is super smart, too much sometimes. My neighbors watched him at their house for a week when I went to the beach, and they loved him. The worst thing he does is he has very high food drive, and will eat any edible food item, so will get into trash, etc. 

We see 2 cane corsos at my clinic, same owner from same breeder. Both were great as young dogs and puppies, really sweet. The male hit 2 years and started going after their kids, could not even be touched even remotely by us at the clinic anymore at that point and was returned to the breeder. He actually nailed one of our best techs in the face. They still have the female which is about 1.5 years now and last she was in, she had that look like she could think about biting but was still ok.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Are they bored with the American Bull Dog out there??


Geesh. Why use an American Bull Dog? They are a dime a dozen. Get your hands on a CC or Dogo and say it will catch and hold anything and sell the puppies for a grand or more. 

Better yet, say your dog is a CC or Dogo cross and still sell mutt puppies for a couple hundred. If there is a market, you'll find a dog.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

ugavet2012 said:


> WAY overkill, you got that right.
> I have 2 mals from loganhaus, so a working breeder, and the one that is from his breeding (other is an import) is such a nice dog, he makes an awesome pet. I really just love him to death. He is NOT high energy or hyper, he loves to just go out in the yard and play fetch and he's perfectly fine to entertain himself if I can't and he will sleep a lot when I'm sick. The only thing that i have to keep a handle on is when he gets mad, which is not that often, he gets REALLY MAD. He is super smart, too much sometimes. My neighbors watched him at their house for a week when I went to the beach, and they loved him. The worst thing he does is he has very high food drive, and will eat any edible food item, so will get into trash, etc.
> 
> We see 2 cane corsos at my clinic, same owner from same breeder. Both were great as young dogs and puppies, really sweet. The male hit 2 years and started going after their kids, could not even be touched even remotely by us at the clinic anymore at that point and was returned to the breeder. He actually nailed one of our best techs in the face. They still have the female which is about 1.5 years now and last she was in, she had that look like she could think about biting but was still ok.


Mike is just a great guy. He's producing some great dogs. Good you go through his training program too?

David Winners


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Geesh. Why use an American Bull Dog? They are a dime a dozen. Get your hands on a CC or Dogo and say it will catch and hold anything and sell the puppies for a grand or more.
> 
> Better yet, say your dog is a CC or Dogo cross and still sell mutt puppies for a couple hundred. If there is a market, you'll find a dog.


Well that's what ABD are bred for! 

But since I'm pro Brachycephalic! My third dog is going to be ABD/Boxer cross so if they are a dime a dozen in Texas, maybe that's where I'll look!


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

David Winners said:


> Mike is just a great guy. He's producing some great dogs. Good you go through his training program too?
> 
> David Winners


No I have not, I would not rule it out, but I got the mals for schutzhund, and much of his non beginner type stuff is geared towards police k9s I think. But I definitely think I could still learn from even just the beginner type/operant conditioning classes he does, so that's why I said I would not rule it out, however I only have so many vacation days for work (not many).


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Just wondering. I'm glad you are happy with your dogs.




ugavet2012 said:


> No I have not, I would not rule it out, but I got the mals for schutzhund, and much of his non beginner type stuff is geared towards police k9s I think. But I definitely think I could still learn from even just the beginner type/operant conditioning classes he does, so that's why I said I would not rule it out, however I only have so many vacation days for work (not many).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It seems that when Mastiffs come up, the males seem to be a "problem" are male Mastiffs more of an "issue" then females??


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

they are slow more lazy than a gsd I think the one poster described them perfect, I have never seen one that can do real personal protection. I am sure they are out there but the ones that can are very hard to handle.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Mastiffs are working dogs and like GSDs, they're happiest when they have something to do. 

They're the not the dog content to sit with its owner and watch the world go by. They're a good fit for someone with an active lifestyle.

People should do their homework before they acquire one.


----------



## Broncs (Feb 21, 2014)

If you would like pm me I can put you I touch with a reputable breeder from the NW. That is the brother of a very good friend of mine. He is a nice guy and will answer any questions you might still have.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think all dogs need the samething, a good home, attention, good food
good treats, training, socializing and quality time spent with the dog.



Jd414 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Cane Corsos? Do they have the same or similar needs as the GSD? Any info you can provide on the breed is appreciated. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

